# Alutech: Interesting Frame, Anyone know of it?



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

Just thumbing through some magz and this looked hella cool. A DH rig I expect. I went to their website but it was in German: http://www.alutech-bikes.com Looks like adjustable 100-165mm possibly in 12mm increments w/a 66-deg HTA (Can that be?). Runs a Swinger SPV-240 shock and is made of 7075 & 7020 Alu.

It apparently goes for 3750-marks or is it Euros? = $2410 or $4713 USD

Anyone got info on how this bike actually rides? Just curious!


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

The price is in Euro,it sould be a bit to much for you americans.Anyway I think there are many bikes around that will work better than this POS.Even for us overhere in germany the pricing is at the steep side much more $ than brands like Intense and Foes.They have not a known racing or freerideteam so it is pretty unknown if this bike will even held up some abuse.I personally (as many other german customers) say:"Don´t buy german bikes,they have no clue from the real world out there".The same goes for brands like Nicolai or Bergwerk,Votec etc.To much trouble with these in the past.
My 2 cent
RaD


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

As for the Nicolai comment, that's a little off-base, Nicolai definitely has their **** together and is not a "joke"; they put out VERY nice stuff. As for the others I've never had a very high opinion of them.


As for that other bike, it looks like an M1, and unless the geometry is significantly different from that, I'd just get an M1 if you're gonna shell out that kinda money. Or save a thousand bucks and buy an SGS Team (that's what I did), geo's fairly different but they're all Horst-link DH race frames and ride very well.

btw about the travel, from the looks of that link, there are only 2 travel settings and about 6 HA/BB height settings via the shock shuttle, some of which (the forward ones) will probably put the shock into a regressive rate.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

well thats waaay burlier than the lean M1, i dont think i've seen a Horst with fat linkages like that. The internally routed brake and derailler lines in the frame and chainstay is pretty damn interesting; gets rid of the zip-tie getto factor.

They certainly went all-out with their materials selection too.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

RaD said:


> ...I personally (as many other german customers) say:"Don´t buy german bikes,they have no clue from the real world out there".The same goes for brands like Nicolai or Bergwerk,Votec etc.To much trouble with these in the past.
> My 2 cent
> RaD


*LOL!*

Tell us how you *really *feel! I had no idea the mfgrs there were so on their own. But I can say that after a lifetime of driving other kinds of cars, I recenty bought a used Audi, and BOY do they like to do things their own friggin' way. I practically had to relearn how to drive. All the gagues and controls are like reversed and in odd places. If the bike makers are anything like that, then I see your point.

Thanks for the info all, $4700 for a frame?  Waaaaaaaaay too pricy for me.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you ever buy that frame? I was looking into buying one myself...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

HOOOOOOLY thread revival Batman! 5 years


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

my head is still spinning on this one. pawn must be board as hell to dig this 1 up. these days, zilla wouldnt be caught dead askin about a un-turner... unless its done in gold leaf of course.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Now that the thread is open 

I've spotted a few favorable opinions on the current bikes, in German Magazines.

They seemed to like the Wildsau Trail XA, as a light freeride bike.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

hah...i was looking at the website and was like "why cant i find the bike in the picture on the site?"

totally missed the 2004 date.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that thing looks 
flexy


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I was wondering why the first bike looked so ancient, and there was a recommendation for an M1.

The new frame looks nice, like a coiler/stinky/dirtbag, except with a Horst link. I think we are missing out on some Horst link freeride frames in the us, thanks to specialized cornering the market.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

here's one mit die g-boxx. looks like they're doing some work with nicolai


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

G-Boxx is open source.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

for that price you can have a build cove shocker!


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Crazy Fred had one of the Wildsau FR's, there is a write-up here.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't know about the prices in the first post but the prices in the Alutech webshop seem to be pretty much in line with what I'd usually expect a frame to cost (and way below stuff like Nicolai or Knolly).

edit:
Sounds like CF thought the Germans were doing something right...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

wow

I like the keiler XA....










8.2lb 9" pedal freindly freeride frame?!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, these things are still ugly.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ Heh, different strokes for different folks 

I love the look of that keiler


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Wow, these things are still ugly.


so are you


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

FoShizzle said:


> so are you


Luckily someone's mother has low standards.


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

They are selling a carbon DH crank on that website.....hum.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

is there a DW link version? I heard dw link is even better so if available i would buy one


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Nino will be all over it, then offering his own chinese carbon alternative.


----------

